
Show HN: Wsrpc – Protocol buffer rpc over binary websockets - rwinn
https://github.com/jnordberg/wsrpc
======
rwinn
Demo up here [https://johan-nordberg.com/wspainter/](https://johan-
nordberg.com/wspainter/)

